# saltwater slys for sale



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

49 brand new saltwater flys different colors and styles, 50.00 for all hm 713 661 6264 cl 713 410 9407 thanks


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

do you have any pictures? five on the fly!
Capt. Pevey


----------



## aplfarm (Mar 25, 2005)

*flies*

Tealman, got any pics? email add? phone #??

ed


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you still have them and if so where are you located?


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Any details on the flys? Type size color? Did you tie them or were they made professionally? I tie my own but might be interested in picking some up.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey yak i got these in a trade, all different colors diff types and they are hand made, look great, 40..00 cash is a deal call me!!!


----------

